# Thank you for information, advices and support. Into set a date for meeting up.



## Firdaus Bakhtiar (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi, hello. My name Firdaus from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. I am 34 years old Muslim.

Here is my problem,
I really want to become a mason. I found that in my state (Kuala Lumpur) had 2 lodges, which it is 10-15 minutes from my house. Since i don't have any family members/relatives/friends a Mason and i don't even have any contact with any Mason, so i was decided to get to know about the lodges which it is just not far from house.
I was thinking, even its only take 15 minute to get there, its better to call and make an appointment with somebody that can guide me or at least explain on what i have to do. Plus, i don't think i have chance to enter the building if i go there. So i try to call the lodge (DGLEA). The only information i got just an email address. And the most important i have to find 2 person (Mason) to get their recommendation.

Nothing helps me. My intention, make an appointment or get someone can arrange for meet or welcome me with info.

My expectation getting through by call, I thought, i can get somebody to talk with or set an appointment. I don't know how to express myself. A lot of things that really reflected my expectation. And its not my attention here to complaint or spread that matter. I just put that matter as my problem to get to know someone who is a mason to guide me or help me.

I felt frustrated. They don't know how serious i am and how deep my interest to become a mason.

I really need to find someone who is a Mason from my country in this forum. I really hope someone can help me. Do private message me.

Truthfully,
Ahmad Firdaus


----------



## David612 (Sep 6, 2019)

I assume there’s a grand lodge-
Email them.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 6, 2019)

Find out when they have their stated meetings and show up 1.5-2hrs before. Here we socialize before our meeting and this is where we get to meet and know those who are interested in joining but do not know any members.


----------



## Elexir (Sep 6, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> Find out when they have their stated meetings and show up 1.5-2hrs before. Here we socialize before our meeting and this is where we get to meet and know those who are interested in joining but do not know any members.



Its not universal though. Not all GLs allow non-masons to just show up. If you did here in Sweden you would be asked to leave. But we hold all meetings on a specified degree. We have special dates where non-masons can come.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 6, 2019)

Not talking about attending the meeting.... Why would any GL prohibit potential members from attending any non-tiled event?


----------



## David612 (Sep 6, 2019)

If you turned up to my lodge 2 hours before the meeting you would be waiting an hour and a half till anyone else got there...
I’d recommend reaching out to get an invite rather than just rocking up.


----------



## Mike Martin (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi there,

Your best bet is to write a letter (postal NOT email) to the District Grand Secretary and in that letter you should introduce yourself telling him who you are and what your job is and tell him why you wish to join a Lodge.

He will then decide from there what action to take.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 6, 2019)

David612 said:


> If you turned up to my lodge 2 hours before the meeting you would be waiting an hour and a half till anyone else got there...


Our Stewards are there sometimes hours before lodge preparing dinner, Since he's only 15mins away, Why not just show up and get info first hand on how they handle this situation?


----------



## Winter (Sep 6, 2019)

You may find difficulty in finding members in KL until you know people better.  Fundamentalist Muslims there have protested against Freemasonry there and many Masons there likely keep a low profile.

http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2016/02/malaysia-how-muslims-came-to-fear.html

The DGLEA home page will have phone and email contact information.  Be patient.  Freemasonry moves much slower than most people are used to in the modern age.  Good luck.

https://dglea.com/


----------



## Elexir (Sep 6, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> Not talking about attending the meeting.... Why would any GL prohibit potential members from attending any non-tiled event?



One reason is honestly security, lets face it. Freemasonry is not liked by everyone and in some places there are risks of attack by anti-masons.
Another reason could be that almost all meetings are tyled and based on degree.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 8, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> ... Why would any GL prohibit potential members from attending any non-tiled event?



*Personal Safety - there have been issues in Malaysia. *
Not sure it is "prohibited" but they are definitely not going to take you in off the Street as might happen here (Australia) or in the States..

http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2016/02/malaysian-anti-mason-group-shuts-down.html



Winter said:


> You may find difficulty in finding members in KL until you know people better.  Fundamentalist Muslims there have protested against Freemasonry there and many Masons there likely keep a low profile.
> 
> http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2016/02/malaysia-how-muslims-came-to-fear.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Brother Winter.

Malaysian Freemasons are going to be cautious because of issues in recent years in the Country.


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 8, 2019)

Firdaus Bakhtiar said:


> Hi, hello. My name Firdaus from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. I am 34 years old Muslim.
> 
> Here is my problem,
> I really want to become a mason. I found that in my state (Kuala Lumpur) had 2 lodges, which it is 10-15 minutes from my house. Since i don't have any family members/relatives/friends a Mason and i don't even have any contact with any Mason, so i was decided to get to know about the lodges which it is just not far from house.
> ...



The title of your post implies you are a mason. Then the content says you're not a mason. You seem to be off to a bad start in the process, Ahmad.


----------



## Scoops (Sep 8, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> The title of your post implies you are a mason. Then the content says you're not a mason. You seem to be off to a bad start in the process, Ahmad.


I don't think English is the OP's first language. I read the title as him addressing it to "someone who is a Mason in Malaysia", then requesting help, rather than trying to imply he is a Mason. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winter (Sep 8, 2019)

Scoops said:


> I don't think English is the OP's first language. I read the title as him addressing it to "someone who is a Mason in Malaysia", then requesting help, rather than trying to imply he is a Mason.
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk



That's how I read it as well.


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 8, 2019)

I see yalls point.


----------



## Firdaus Bakhtiar (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi there, 
I would like to thank for giving me advices, support and very good information regarding my posted thread. 

I am happy to share a good news here, that i already found someone (members) from Grand Lodge in my place. And we will set a date to meet up by this week or next week.

Im counting days for this meeting. May god ease everything for me on my way to become a better man. This will be a very important day for me as it will be my first page on diary for my journey.

Please pray for me ya...


----------



## Gerald Blondel (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi Firdaus,
I already attended the open house in OUG last December, but I need 2 masons to vouch for me. Where are you in the process of becoming a brother?


----------



## Firdaus Bakhtiar (Feb 6, 2020)

Gerald Blondel said:


> Hi Firdaus,
> I already attended the open house in OUG last December, but I need 2 masons to vouch for me. Where are you in the process of becoming a brother?



Hi Sir, if you already attended for open house, then you're supposed had known someone from that lodge. How you attended that open house that day? And there's must be someone mason inviting you in the first place, who? Because if someone non mason, only invited person are allowed to enter the lodge. It has to be clear from the beginning sir. 

I am sorry sir. From my experience, I don't think this platform/google/social media etc. is the best place for you to find someone to vouch you. Pray and let the universe help and decide for you. I wish you all the best and good luck. 

P/s:
Honesty is part of my key on how i found and meet a great mason. Be honest and have clear intention, god will help you.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Feb 6, 2020)

Firdaus Bakhtiar said:


> Hi Sir, if you already attended for open house, then you're supposed had known someone from that lodge. How you attended that open house that day? And there's must be someone mason inviting you in the first place, who? Because if someone non mason, only invited person are allowed to enter the lodge.



During our open house anyone can walk in to ask questions, look around, grab a bite to eat.... We setup out lodge room with notecards explaining what things are to the general public...


----------



## Firdaus Bakhtiar (Feb 6, 2020)

Thomas Stright said:


> During our open house anyone can walk in to ask questions, look around, grab a bite to eat.... We setup out lodge room with notecards explaining what things are to the general public...



It is not same in my country sir. Causes from controversy and some other problem with religion (majority from muslim) and races, Freemason lodge in my country very strict and not all non mason can enter to the lodge. And i don't think they had an open day like other country did, in fact early December (1st wednesday) i was brought to the Grand Lodge by lodge member to get to know other members of the lodge, since they had meeting on that day. 

I didn't heard anything about Grand Lodge open day. And yesterday (5 feb / Malaysia time) i again with the lodge members attending for Ladies night. All i know, those who not a mason, only can enter the lodge by invitation. 

Its not my intention to judging him or thinking bad from his statement, as i had knew some of the members and the lodge, its also part of my responsibility to protect the lodge and their members even i am not yet in position becoming a mason. Here in my country had lot illuminati scammers and fake seekers. 

I am sorry sir if my posted earlier seems offensed. My apologize.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 6, 2020)

Firdaus Bakhtiar said:


> It is not same in my country sir. Causes from controversy and some other problem with religion (majority from muslim) and races, Freemason lodge in my country very strict and not all non mason can enter to the lodge. And i don't think they had an open day like other country did, in fact early December (1st wednesday) i was brought to the Grand Lodge by lodge member to get to know other members of the lodge, since they had meeting on that day.
> 
> I didn't heard anything about Grand Lodge open day. And yesterday (5 feb / Malaysia time) i again with the lodge members attending for Ladies night. All i know, those who not a mason, only can enter the lodge by invitation.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

It is the same here - and "Open House" is an open house.. anyone can visit.... we're lucky here.. we don't have the same concerns & problems  as you do..


----------



## Bloke (Feb 6, 2020)

Gerald Blondel said:


> Hi Firdaus,
> I already attended the open house in OUG last December, but I need 2 masons to vouch for me. Where are you in the process of becoming a brother?


I suggest you speak to the men you met last year..  things vary from place to place.. here, I would say just contact Grand Lodge.. which is always an option... but often these things are dealt with locally..


----------



## Gerald Blondel (Feb 6, 2020)

Let me explain ... Yes it is very difficult to get thru, but I called in December for inquiry. It was 2 days before the open house. The person invited me and a couple of other guys who also called.
This was back in December. Then, end of January, after a follow-up email, he told me that if I have to be part of the brotherhood, I need to find 2 members to recommend me.
And like Firdaus says ... no one openly says here I am a Freemason ...
So, Firdaus  I would appreciate some guidance mate, since it looked like you already went thru.

Cheers


----------

